# Alernate Fuel Sources for WAI



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Alternate Fuel Sources for WAI*

About a year ago I decided to produce my own alcohol. It was getting too expensive to run around and buy meth when I could, and I needed a new hobby, so.....
This is how I source my alcohol.
Turbo yeast = 20% C2H6O ($3-$5 pack, ebay,any brew store)
10-12lb sugar ($5 BJ's)
Water (tap)
Ferment for 4-8 weeks and distill.
If you factor in that I use about $3 in propane to run 5gal, and how efficient my still is it works out to about $12 to produce 1gal of 160proof or 80% Ethanol. You'll have to cut it's strenght to 50%, At this purity it's pretty much fuel so don't do something stupid and and drink it!








I understand that Ethanol is not as good as methanol, but anyone of them will work just fine. I've logged both and really don't see any change in IAT's. Probably has less detonation control than methanol also, my cars in check though.
Disclaimer: Alcohol production in the States requires a permit.
You'll also have to touch base with the Department of revenue if required by the ttb, but from what I have gathered you only have to pay tax on a fuel. The alcohol you produce is NOT being used as a fuel if asked by dor, as it's sprayed into the intake and not directly into the engine to burn. It evaporates before entering....we use it to cool not move.








Feel free to ask any questions.
Go about it the right way and stay out of trouble.
Permit Information: 
Department of the Treasury
Alcohol and Tobacco Tax and Trade Bureau
National Revenue Center
550 Main Street Suite 8002
Cincinnati, OH 45202-5215
1-877-882-3277
http://www.ttb.gov
First stop for distilling information A-Z:
http://www.homedistiller.org/
















_Modified by gypsyjetta at 8:31 AM 2-22-2009_

_Modified by gypsyjetta at 8:39 AM 2-22-2009_

_Modified by gypsyjetta at 8:47 AM 2-22-2009_


_Modified by gypsyjetta at 8:55 AM 2-22-2009_


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Man, props for trying something different. And doing it legally.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Alternate Fuel Sources for WAI (gypsyjetta)*

schweet


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Alternate Fuel Sources for WAI (l88m22vette)*

you cant use tap water because of metals and non-metals. Still cheaper to use windshield washer fluid at wholesale but its cool u tried this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Alternate Fuel Sources for WAI (tom8thebomb)*

Probably the same in cost, only I can do more with it.
Just so you know...when you distill the alcohol, you also distill the water lol Whatever the percentage of water left in your alcohol will
be distilled. No minerals left in the finnished product.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Alternate Fuel Sources for WAI (gypsyjetta)*

whoops forgot about that step lol. ha i dont distill.


----------

